# New Zymol Wheel Brush



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Something new from Zymol


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

Whats the RRP?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks pretty handy for hub centres and inner rimms too

Any idea on availability and price yet Bill?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ I only know the Us price at the moment but its due out now


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks like a smoking pipe...... lol


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

james. said:


> Whats the RRP?


Probably £50. :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Probably £50. :lol:


No think its around £ 15 -20


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

What is tampico? 

I'm not overly keen on the angle of the brush head, it looks like you could contact the black bit against your wheels if you were to apply to much pressure to the head of it


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I want one....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

james b said:


> I want one....


let me see what i can do


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I want one too, cant seem to find it for sale anywhere Whizzer. Ive just got some new wheel cleaner to review, this would make a good double review.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I want one too! Looks perfect!


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

oooohhhhhh must get one of these!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Would someone please update this thread when they manage to find a place to get one from


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

James I know where to get them from  - checking to see if i can get a group buy for them etc - ( is it allowed ! )


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Lifetime guarantee sounds good.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, the power of DW - even I didn't know about this...as soon as they are available, we'll stock them. No doubt we could take pre-orders for express delivery.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Interesting ergonomics - slightly struggling to see in my minds eye how that would work under usage.


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Yes the new wheel brush has been launched in the USA, we are looking forward to this one and early signs indicate they are a lot more durable and easier to use than the previous brush. It has taken the best part of 2 years badgering the factory to improve these, and yay here they are!!

Stocks are heading to the UK within the next few weeks, and as soon as they land with us we will be releasing details of price and availability.

I'm sure we can do some sort of group buy for Detailing World, this will depend on stocks though so I will discuss this with the resellers, in the mean time please post if you would be interested in something like this?

Thanks all,

Becky 

p.s: Sorry i've not been on much, we've moved so busy busy!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

added to the months shopping list, can someone also let me know where and when i can get one. thanks


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I can confirm that Morethanpolish will have stock when they arrive, which we hope is before the end of June, and we will confirm prices when we know. I will then see what we could possibly do on a Group Buy.

I have taken a guess at how many to order, so if you could add your name to the list here I may have to revise my order swiftly. I have to go firm on my order on MONDAY.

Thanks.

1. BigBen + 2 sponges


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

sweet, i will have 2x zymol sponges as well when they come in to help save me some postage!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> I have taken a guess at how many to order, so if you could add your name to the list here I may have to revise my order swiftly. I have to go firm on my order on MONDAY.


This is not really the place to conduct a potential GB assessment, Mark - your own section or the GB specific section would be more appropriate.
By all means, link to it from this thread, and use Forum Announcement section to highlight and link to the GB thread, as well.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

pjs said:


> interesting ergonomics - slightly struggling to see in my minds eye how that would work under usage.


^^+1^^


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

It would be better to have it in the Group Buy section Mark (or your own), and then maybe link to it from this thread (as PJS says).

Easier that way I think mate and probably more conducive to getting the replies you'd need I think 

______________________

Welcome back Becky


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Please follow this thread here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2230262#post2230262

Mods - pls close thread.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Mark :thumb:

Thread can stay open for any general posts relating to the brush itself, but anyone wanting to pre-order can do so via Raceglazer's link above.


----------

